# Introduction/Recap/Questions -Long with some rambling



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright all, things are a little bit slow around here today so I figured that I would introduce/re-introduce myself to you all since I plan on frequenting this sub-forum.

I am 34 yrs old and I have just started taking a Hapkido/Yudo class here:

http://seongsacademy.tripod.com/

Mr. Seong is an 8th Dan Black Belt. While some (including myself aren't really into belts), I feel pretty fortunate to be able to find someone within my locality that has this much experience.

I obtained a Orange Belt when I was 14 years old in "Texas" Tae Kwon Do under instructor Tony Dodd back in Florida.

Although in retrospect Mr. Dodd was a great teacher, it wasn't the right time for me so I quit.

Come 20 years later, I feel that I am REALLY fortunate to be taking a "Hapkido/Yudo" class to cover other areas outside of Tae Kwon Do. 

Some of you may recall my initial quest in finding the correct martial art for me under "Beginner's Talk".

Among others, Chris Parker and I had some VERY in depth conversations. My conclusion to take said combo was that it was the most Available combination as far as scheduling goes.

My goals are very narrow. I don't care about tournaments or belts. I only care about street defense/offense (if required). 

I also care about mild conditioning and this class is already giving me all that I need.

I would like your view as to how the above class could help me achieve my goals, or do you think that I have picked the wrong martial art?

Much as Chris Parker stated, I am finding myself reverting to tae kwon do stances (with closed fists). 

I am even learning to roll with closed fists. I know that I can get over this, but I don't want to lose out on what I learned in my Tae Kwon Do training either. 

I have really been analytical as to what I think might work better in a street situation and I do believe that a stance with closed fists would work better.

First of all, closed fists would probably not give anyone clues that I know Hapkido or Yudo.

Secondly, I think that closed fists will help me utilize gross motor skills that seem to be better for the street.

It is my understanding that Hapkido/Yudo employ fine motor skills and it is also my understanding that gross motor skills are pretty much it on the street.

How could Hapkido/Yudo assist me in a real street situation? 

I truly believe that it REALLY can. I just don't want to go too far down the road on things that I don't care about e.g. katas and fine motor movements.

In fact, I think that Hapkido/Yudo may actually be "THE ONE" for me in a street situation.

I really love the FEEL so far.

FYI, I am punching a heavy bag on my own 2-3 times a week to make sure that I don't lose out on my street idealism.

I know that talking about offense sometimes isn't politically correct, but there is a time for everything under the sun. There are times when I would have been better off going on the offense. This is something that I have learned on my own. 

If my talking about going on the offensive bothers you that much I am more than willing to listen to you so long as it doesn't deduct from the goals stated above.

Thank you for your thoughts!!


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Jul 28, 2009)

My Friend and Hapkido Brother,

First of I feel that your instructor is great teacher and you should really work hard and get to your Black Belt. You bring honor to him and your self in working hard and getting your black belt. I have seen alot of good black belts that never have other black belts. To gain and become the best you can as a black belt you need to also build a legecy.

I wanted to say though on the thought of offense there is not any bit in hapkido since it is all defense. If it is attacking you are not using Hapkido properly.

I feel that if you work on that and take in some other kinds of Understandings like that of ground fighting I would say Ju-Jitsu you learn many kinds of attacks from positions you find your self in. I also find that in my Wrestling since I understand the ground, clinch, and movement and it helps me get into positions. Judo or some kind of throwing art is very good to help supliment your Martail art understanding it teaches you very good falling and rolling understanding too.

There is other things and styles that are very good and help you but try in your life of Martail arts to Make it a life time of understanding.

This is what I did might be helpfull check it out....


Started wrestling when I was 5 years old
stayed wrestling but
Started Kenpo Karate when I was 11 years old
got my 1st Dan  when I was 15 years old and then
Started Gracie Ju-Jitsu when I was 19 years old and Judo
I worked doing Koreon Ju-Jitsu and still do it today with BJJ
Got my 3rd Dan KJJ, 1st Dan Judo, and im Purple Belt in BJJ
Then Started doing Hapkido Started that when I was 28 years old.
I now have a 3rd Dan In Hapkido.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 28, 2009)

Many Many thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## goingd (Jul 28, 2009)

Hapkido has been diversified so much that it is really adaptable to just about any type of stance, though footwork is incredibly important. Maybe instead of completing closing your fists you could cup them over so they look closed, but so that it will not take as much time to open them when ready. Practicing with closed fists and different stances is fine, but while in class I would suggest following the guidelines of your master out of respect.

On the offense thing:
I once had an instructor I would talk to a lot. We were talking about self defense and I ensured him that if ever needed, I would wait for the aggressor to make the first move. He stepped in closer to me and almost whispered, "Trust me, some times its better not to wait. If you know they're gonna do something, its better to attack first."

The best of luck to you in Hapkido and Yudo. ^~^


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree and thanks for your input.....



> "Trust me, some times its better not to wait. If you know they're gonna do something, its better to attack first."


 

I had say something about this I use to fight alot and many people, I know even my Grandmaster is Ahn, Hyeon Whan. He is a 10th Dan in Hapkido, was the Heavy Weight Asian Kyuk Tu Ki (Muy Thai) Champion, and holds high ranks in other arts including Taekwondo. He would get enjoyment hurting people and using Hate to help him fight them in Compation. He learn latter that it is best to just love and care for others. I feel the same way never attack but really be always ready to use the energy they give you and you will always be in the right never looking back wondering if you should have or should not have done what you have done to protect yourself and others.

Ty Hatfield


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to the Hapkido section!

I would like to address the taekwondo crossover things that you mentioned.  I find that I adapt a lot of my karate/taekwondo and even western fencing to hapkido.  Certain stances have simply become a part of me and certain practices I find to be beneficial.  

Keeping one's fists closed protects the fingers.  I need my fingers for work each day, so I tend to want to protect them.  I have learned to roll with open hands.

Ultimately, the martial arts that you take should work for you.  You will ultimately make them a part of you and practice them in a way most beneficial to yourself.

Daniel


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Aug 4, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Welcome to the Hapkido section!
> 
> I would like to address the taekwondo crossover things that you mentioned. I find that I adapt a lot of my karate/taekwondo and even western fencing to hapkido. Certain stances have simply become a part of me and certain practices I find to be beneficial.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!

What you say is so very true. I guess that I am not alone!


----------



## CDKJudoka (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to KMAs and HKD.


----------



## dortiz (Aug 4, 2009)

10th Dan in Hapkido? What Kwan?

Dave O.


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Aug 5, 2009)

dortiz said:


> 10th Dan in Hapkido? What Kwan?
> 
> Dave O.


 
Grandmaster Ahn Hyun Whan is a 10th Dan in the Juntong Musil Federation in Hapkido, I'm not sure what his Dan rank is in Taekwondo. I could find out though, he is a 7th Dan Jyck Tuki/ Thai Boxing.

This is his linage

Choi yung sool
 then
Ji Han-Jae
 then
Lee, Yong Ho
 then
Ahn Hyun Whan


----------



## zDom (Aug 6, 2009)

Moo Sul Kwan hapkido uses a closed fist a lot. We find it REALLY doesn't take that much time to open your hand 

Many of the techniques in our curriculum have a punch with a closed fist that precedes a throw or lock.

Interesting to hear that some other styles of hapkido seem to be opposed to using a closed fist ... (shrug).

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OhioBuckeye (Aug 11, 2009)

I checked on google maps for a Krav Maga location nearby but didn't find anything. That's what you're looking for in my opinion.  I just started recently and it gives me self-defense coupled with a grueling workout.

OB


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 11, 2009)

OhioBuckeye said:


> I checked on google maps for a Krav Maga location nearby but didn't find anything. That's what you're looking for in my opinion. I just started recently and it gives me self-defense coupled with a grueling workout.
> 
> OB


You could say the same thing about anything else.  

Daniel


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 11, 2009)

FWIW and not to start a fight  but my understanding is that Krav Maga was created by a couple of Hapkido guys going to Israel and teaching hapkido but hapkido is such a fine motor skill art that requires so much time in training to get it practically useable, that the Israel military than simplified a lot of it to be a gross motor skill art so they could teach it effectively to their soldiers


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 11, 2009)

FearlessFreep said:


> FWIW and not to start a fight  but my understanding is that Krav Maga was created by a couple of Hapkido guys going to Israel and teaching hapkido but hapkido is such a fine motor skill art that requires so much time in training to get it practically useable, that the Israel military than simplified a lot of it to be a gross motor skill art so they could teach it effectively to their soldiers


So does that make Krav Maga "combat" hapkido?

Most military or law enforcement techniques, and indeed, techniques in a self defense seminar, will all be gross motor skills that can be easily learned and retained.

I am not personally familiar with Krav Maga. I do however question how many of the now seemingly endless schools that offer it are actually authentic. The ATA offers it, for crying out loud. No less than fifty different ads are to be found in black belt offering an art that was, to my knowldege, not taught outside of the IDF until very recently. Two years ago, nobody had even heard of Krav Maga. Now it is seemingly everywhere, including home DVD. 

Any martial art will get you "self-defense coupled with a grueling workout" if you go to a non-McDojo school, and even then, grueling can be a relative term. What is grueling for an out of shape person may barely break a sweat on a well conditioned practitioner or athlete.

I even find the term "self defense" to be rather relative these days: every McDojo claims to teach self defense, and all of their students claim to get self defense.

I am not saying that Ohiobuckeye is not correct in his assessment of the Krav Maga class he just recently started; I am sure that he gets self defense and a good workout, nor am I making any assessments of the quality of his training or conditioning. It is just that his statement is so general that it could apply to anything.

I also would wonder how he arrived at the conclusion that the OP is _really_ looking for Krav Maga. Given that the OP stated that he is happy with hapkido/yudo, it seems that already found what he is looking for.

Daniel


----------



## OhioBuckeye (Aug 11, 2009)

The OP stated that he does not care for the katas and such. And given the description they provided Krav Maga would be a perfect fit as well. That's where the recommendation came from.

I've take Tae Kwon Do and I can assure you that a good Krav Maga class blows away the Tae Kwon Do classes in terms of conditioning.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 11, 2009)

OhioBuckeye said:


> The OP stated that he does not care for the katas and such. And given the description they provided Krav Maga would be a perfect fit as well. That's where the recommendation came from.


Fair enough.  Same can be said of hapkido, JKD, and numerous other arts.



OhioBuckeye said:


> I've take Tae Kwon Do and I can assure you that a good Krav Maga class blows away the Tae Kwon Do classes in terms of conditioning.


Perhaps, perhaps not.  Depends on the TKD school.  Some are lousy, some are great.  Same with krav maga.  Or anything else.

Daniel


----------

